

AngularJS creator: What Flex taught me about data-binding - JanLaussmann
http://misko.hevery.com/2010/08/10/what-flex-thought-me-about-data-binding/

======
gee_totes
Ahh... I miss the days of Flex. I wish there were an equilavent js framework
that handles data-binding in the same way.

